# Twins!!



## LLFarms (Nov 5, 2012)

*new to this*

Finally after many false alarms our doe had her first kids.... Twins sadly our female was dead but clean our male left and not clean  will post photos after nursing him


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...so sorry about your doe! Glad your little buck is ok, though!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guy! Sorry about the doe.


----------



## LLFarms (Nov 5, 2012)

I made the men go look again because I couldn't bare it before they had the "funeral" looks like they were both boys & the little runt is still holding on but still having issues so looks like I will be nursing tonight!!


----------



## LLFarms (Nov 5, 2012)

Poor little guy didn't make it thru the night


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## gotGoat? (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that your little didn't make it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so very very sorry  What an adorable baby too ♥ Life sure seems cruel sometimes  I hope and pray your doe will be fine, and you can get some kids from her when she's ready to try being a mama again.


----------

